# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Paul Stamets (Mushrooms) on Joe Rogan

## FunkBuddha



----------


## dannno

Wow.

----------


## dannno

bump, still not finished but it is amazing..

Every wonder why there are a bunch of trees then randomly there is a meadow in the middle of them? 

Well, meadows are needed to feed some of the animals like deer who help replenish the soil with nutrients. The fungus is a control mechanism for the environment to help stabilize things, fungus can communicate and it has intelligence. 

Humans (all animals) are descended from fungus. Like fungus, we breathe oxygen and exhale CO2. 

This explains a lot about why doing magic mushrooms is so magical imo. It's like connecting back with our ancestors.

----------

